# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Peixes, Corais, Invertebrados e Algas >  Aiptasias

## João Pereira

Olá!

Eu tenho umas aiptasias numa das minhas rochas...

Sei que existem bastantes técnicas para as eliminar. kalk, sumo de limão, água a ferver, vinagre...

Bem, eu como não uso kalk, estou disposto a tentar de uma outra forma...

Estava a pensar em usar agua a ferver... como não tenho aqui uma seringa, pensei em usar um pequeno tubo de ar, "puxando" a agua a ferver de um recipiente, pulverizando assim as aiptasias com a dita água...
Ao pulverizá-las, o que acontecerá? estas irão se desfazer? 

Obrigado

Abraços
João

----------


## Gil Miguel

Compra uma Seringa  :Smile:  existe em qualquer farmácia  :Smile:  
se as dão aos carochos   :JmdEffraye:   de certeza que te vendem uma Lol  :Smile: 

Quanto aos metodos.. as vezes que usei kalk resultou sempre muito bem.
Acho que o Sumo de limão é tambem muito eficaz e talvez o método menos prejudicial e mais eficaz que a agua a ferver e o vinagre.
Mas a aplicaçao a seringa seria o ideal.

----------


## João Pereira

Entao se usar o sumo de limao, será o menos prejudicial ao aquário? então talvez vá por esse caminho...

Ver se passo na farmácia então...  :JmdFou:  

Obrigado
João

----------


## Vera Pedro

João,

Já usei limão e kalk, contudo gostei mais do resultado do kalk, penso que se fizeres a operação com uma seriga não havera problema pois a
aplicação é localizada.

Tens de fixar bem o local onde esta a aiptasia, já que quando retirares a rocha do aquario ela muito provavelmente vai encolher.

Se preferires usar kalk basta combinar um dia que vá a uma loja de lisboa e dispunibliizo-te um pouco.

----------


## António Paes

Olá,

Não te esquecas de desligar as bombas quando fores fazer a aplicação do kalk ou de acidos, e nunca mates muitas de uma só vez.

António Paes

----------


## João Pereira

Uma pergunta parva:  :SbClown:   :Whistle:  

Então para a aplicação destes produtos/ácidos, terei de retirar a rocha do aquário??  :Whistle:  

abraços
joao

----------


## Vera Pedro

Sim ...era o mais adquado, de forma a não entrar para o aquario o que vais usar para matar a aptasia.

usa um recipiente com agua para fazeres a operação, podes tambem "lavar" a rocha nessa agua (que podes tirar do aquario) de forma a retirares possiveis restos da aplicação. 

É bem mais seguro.

Boa sorte, vais ver que não é nada complicado.  :SbOk:

----------


## Joao Carlos Pereira

Eu também tive uma praga de aiptasias e resolvi colocando um Chateodon rostratos(cooperbrand fish)...

----------


## Miguel Cabral Ferreira

Não conheço o bicho!!! "_Chateodon rostratos_"

Consegues aplicar uma imagem??

----------


## Fernando Marques

O Copperband Fish é este:

----------


## Vitor Pestana

Esta especie de peixe é fantastica na eliminação de aiptasias... recomendo.

----------


## Julio Macieira

Que é eficiente, acho que ninguem duvida disso, agora é bom que se tome a consciência da dificuldade de alimentar esta espécie, principalmente quando as aiptásias acabarem no aquario.

----------


## António Paes

Olá,

Caso ele deixe de comer as aiptasias e nao se habitue entretanto a comer outras coisas, diga-me que eu tenho imensas para ele comer, levo-lhe as rochas ( nao moramos assim tao longe quanto isso ) e trago-as de volta quando elas ficarem limpinhas de aiptasias.

Antonio Paes

----------


## LUSOREEF

Boas,

Existe outra solução biológica para a eliminação de aiptasias.

O camarão _L. seticaudata_, é eximio na eliminação de aiptasias, e tem a vantagem de comer todo o tipo de comida quando as aiptasias acabarem.

Para uma solução rápida deverão inserir os camarões com "fome" no aquário. Vão ver que assim eles vão direitos às aiptasias.

Uma solução para isto que já vi funcionar é o de por os camarões numa maternidade durante 2-3 dias sem comer para que ele veja as aiptasias. Quando oslargarem vão direitos às aiptasias!

Um abraço,

Brian

----------


## Julio Macieira

Pessoalmente tambem prefiro o camarão _L. seticaudata._

O meu concelho é que não se deve introduzir comida (pelo menos em excesso) no aquario, pois se eles tiverem comida não comem as aiptasias. Sempre foi o que utilizei para controlar as aiptasias no meu aquario.

----------


## Fernando Marques

Olá,

Eu tive um problema com os L. seticaudata... Comeram-me as duas Aiptasias que tinha numa rocha mas a seguir trataram da saúde a todas as "feather worms" que tinha nas rochas....
Ficaram limpinhas destas "minhocas"...   :Admirado:   :Icon Cry:  

Abraços,

Fernando

----------


## Gil Miguel

Esta semana matei por volta de 30 aptasias num dos aquarios de propagaçao.
Foi tudo á base de de injecçoes de kalk. As Aptasias derreteram autenticamente..
Tudo começou com uma rocha que adquiri que vinha com 4 ou 5 aptasias.Por falta de tempo nao intervi logo o que resultou numa propagaçao muito rapida destas..  :Smile:  nao contava que fosse tao rapido!  :Smile: 
Hoje vou acabar com as poucas que faltam  :Smile:  espero eu  :Smile: 

De qualquer maneira fica a dica... mal vejam uma intervenham logo   :SbRequin2:

----------


## Joao Carlos Pereira

Se calhar não e o nome correcto do peixe.Vë na galeria a foto by Joao Carlos Pereira.
Já agora alguém me ensina a colocar (fazer um insert de fotos)?
É que aparece a linha de comamdos http\\ e eu não sei o que colocar mais...

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá João Carlos

Para deres colocar fotos na Web em primeiro lugar tens de alojar as fotos num servidor de Web. Os membros de REEFFORUM têm esse serviço disponivel gratuitamente. Em seguida podes publicar as fotos que alojastes.

Espreita os seguintes links:


Alojar fotos em REEFFORUM 
http://www.reefforum.net/showthread....t=alojar+fotos


Publicar fotos em REEFFORUM 
http://www.reefforum.net/showthread....light=publicar

Tratar imagem em Photoshop
http://www.reefforum.net/showthread....ight=photoshop

----------


## Joao Carlos Pereira

Julio
Obrigado pelas dicas em relação ás fotos.
Quanto á alimentação do peixe(já o tenho pelo menos á quatro anos),deve ter sido concerteza por mera sorte minha,pois o bicho adaptou-se á artemia e larva de mosquito vermelha inclusivé vem comer á minha mão.
Amanhã vou tentar filmar o bicho a comer...

P.S os filmes colocam-se da mesma maneira?em que formato?

----------


## Julio Macieira

Sim. Colocam-se da mesma maneira.

São permitidos ficheiros AVI e MPEG.
Se tiveres algum pproblema no tamnho do ficheiro a enviar avisa. Posso autorizar ficheiros de maiores dimensões.

----------


## Joao Carlos Pereira

Julio,
O ficheiro tem tem 285K,não consegui comprimir mais.Tenho outro de uma postura dos meus palhaços que gostaria de partilharmas tem 1M,vou tentar colocar na galeria.

----------


## Didos Farm

Boas,

Os Lysmatas Seticaudata, são realmente das melhores soluções para Aiptasias Sp., pois são fácilmente adaptáveis a qualquer comida, no entanto o pormenor de não pudermos introduzir excessos de comida (nem nunca deveriamos), pois eles deixam de comer Aiptasias, se for esse o caso (mas isso também é negativo para o aquário.

Quanto ao CHELMON ROSTRATUS é um excelente comedor de Aiptasias, e é essa a sua preferência alimentar, no entanto deve de ser muito bem capturado, adaptado, transportado, aclimatizado no importador e só depois ser adaptado ao consumidor final, pois caso contrário será dificil de o adaptar ´a posteriori. O caso do amigo João Carlos, não é um caso de sorte é um caso de alguém que o tratou bem em todo o seu percurso.

Estes peixes têm de ser comprados a comer artémia pelo menos. Para isso devem de exigir vê-los a comer, caso não estejam a comer devem de pedir que vos reservem, e habituem a uma alimentação generalizada, caso  contrário quando acabarem as Aiptasias, é realmente a morte do artista.

 :SbOk5:

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá João Carlos


Há algum problema a nivel de CODEC'S que o sistema não esta a vizualizar os videos. Nem com WMP os consigo abrir.

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

O nome correcto do peixe é Chelmon rostratus
Cump.
Rui

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá

Se alguem não conseguir vizualizar os videos do João Carlos deve fazer o download dos codec's em:

http://www.free-codecs.com/DivX_Free_download.htm

Parabêns João, estão bem giros  :Palmas:

----------


## Miguel Cabral Ferreira

Mário a qual o valor desse peixinho??

----------


## Luis Delgado

Olá:

Vinha lembrar o camarão (Lysmata seticaudata) e nudibrânquio (Berghia verrucicornis) para fazer o serviço. Oops, mas acabei de reparar que tal já tinha sido feito por outros.

abraço.

----------


## Claudio Trendo

Fala Galera,

Ai vai um videozinho que eu fiz, quando matamos algumas aptasias na casa do Ernesto aqui em Caraguatatuba.

http://www.reefforum.net/photopost/s...cat/500/page/1

 :SbEnerve3:   :SbEnerve3:   :SbEnerve3:

----------


## Joao Carlos Pereira

Claudio,
Pessoalmemte não gosto desse metodo,Eu usei a injecção de Kalk antes de usar o peixe da foto e o que aconteceu foi que passado algum tempo ainda tinha mais,parecia que cada bocadinho que se desfazia das iniciais se clonava...

----------


## Daniel Teixeira

eu  continuo  usar a mistura água+kalk+vinagre....fervo tudo e deixo fechado uns dias.....depois uso.

Funciona, no entanto e normal que alguma aiptasias voltem a aparecer, pois qd nao se desfazem totalmente regeneram muito rápido.

----------


## Claudio Trendo

Olá João,

Se vc tentar tirar ela com a mão por exemplo pode acontecer isso que relatou, mas com kalk é muito dificil, porque onde o kalk entra em contato com a aptasia ela simplesmente derrete, pode até ficar em pedaços que nao existem mais vida logo não se reproduziria.

----------


## Didos Farm

Boas,

Na minha opinião os metodos naturais, são os melhores, encontrar o predador certo para a praga é o ideal.

Um cliente meu queimou na boa uns 100 kg de rocha Viva num momento de raiva, e quando cheguei só vi a rocha toda branca fora de água, ele tinha usado um banho brutal de Kalk e ainda por cima posto a rocha em sequeiro durante 1 semana.

Passado esta semana voltou a por a rocha num aquário novo só para servir de base, e ao fim de 1 mês estava de novo cheia.

Para mim o trabalho deve ser diário e persistente, só assim se pode verdadeiramente vencer a praga e aí qualquer dos predadores vivõs é melhor que eu próprio. Mas também sou um possivel predador.

Boa Sorte!!!  :SbOk5:

----------


## Claudio Trendo

Acho que existem casos e casos.

Nesse caso do video, era apenas uma aptasia que veio no meio de uma colonia de zoanthus, então não existia motivo de comprar um predador natural, muito mais facil dar cabo delas com o uso do kalk.

Agora tem uns casos que são meio problematicos. Que ai nem sei se predadores naturais dão conta.

Foto de Jose Henrique de Brasilia
 

Como disse acho que cada caso é um caso, e geralmente ações conjuntas dependendo do caso podem dar um resultado excelente.

Mas uma coisa é certa que é possivel acabar com elas isso é.


Antes


Depois


Acho que essas antes e depois foi exterminada com produtos.  :Pracima:

----------


## Gonçalo Pinto Gonçalves

Caros

A partir do filme do Cláudio fico sem perceber se a Aiptásia é mesmo injectada (com agulha) ou se é apenas "regada" com Kalk (seringa sem agulha).

Alguem pode esclarecer-me, PF?

G

----------


## Vitor Pestana

Na minha opinião deves "tentar" inserir a seringa no interior da aiptasia para teres melhores resultados.

As que se encontram no interior de buracos e fendas são muito mais dificeis de eliminar, basta que fique apenas um tentaculo para que a Aiptasia volte a nascer.

Vitor Pestana

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Gonçalo

_Lysmata seticaudata_ é a solução_._

Em minha opinião temos de encontrar a solução e não o remédio. Matar aiptásias de forma mais ou menos eficiente é possivel de encontrar várias soluções. O problema é fazermos o controlo biologico do aquario com o fim de evitarmos a sua propagação e dissiminação no aquario. Normalmente quando observamos uma no aquario, muitas pequenas outras já existem ocultas no sistema e a adição de produtos com o fim exclusivo de as matar individuamente pode vir a causar disturbios na agua do aquario. 

Penso tambem sermos de certa forma priveligiados, por termos acesso a esta espécie, já que em vários paises ela não existe e é mesmo intredita a sua entrada.

----------


## Fernando Marques

Boas,

Eu no caso resolvi da seguinte forma:

As Aiptasias que apareceram no meu aquário cresciam sempre a sair de um buraco na rocha. Enchi uma seringa pequena com Kalk e toquei na Aiptasia. Ela recolheu-se para o buraco e bastou pôr lá um pouco de kalk que ela nunca mais apareceu.

Confesso que só tive de matar 3, por isso este método foi fácil e eficaz.

Fernando

----------


## Claudio Trendo

Olá Gonçalo,

No videio nos não injetamos não. O kalk apenas sou jogado em cima da aiptasia atraves da seringa.

----------


## Gil Miguel

Boas estou tambem com um problema das aptasias no segundo aquário.
O que tenho observado é que no caso de serem mto poucas o kalk até resulta, o pior é que tambem nao chegamos nem vemos todas as zonas do aquário, e as aptasias sao animais bastante resistentes, que pelos vistos o kalk nao chegará..

Optei por comprar 3 seticaudas e nao coloco qualquer comida no aquário onde eles estao... de qualquer maneira nao tive qualquer resultado visivel com estes camarões e ja la estao a algum tempo.

----------


## Claudio Trendo

Olá Gil,

Aqui no brasil nos temos um problema com o Lysmata seticaudata, chamado aqui como bailarino.

A coleta dessa especie está proibida e sua comercialização tb. Logo não se acha ele em lojas.

----------


## Daniel Pedro

Bem, Infelizmente tambem sou dono de uma boa quantidade delas.   :Icon Cry:  Acho que vou fazer mudas para quem quiser   :SbClown:  
Já tentei por varias vezes matar com seringa mas de facto elas voltam sempre. as minhas duvidas neste momento são algumas e :

Para os Sr que comercializam Seticaudatas fica aqui a pergunta se um bicho deste come aptasias grandes tipo 1 cm? mesmo com 3 dias de fome?

Ou será que a aquisição destes seticaudatas servem mais a titulo de manter a população dado que eles só se alimentam das pequenas aptasias/na fase inicial? e neste ultimo caso a grandes são mortas por kalk?

Já alguem viu um seticaudata a comer uma aptasia com 1 cm? já viram aptasias deste tamanho a desaparecer com a entreda de um seticaudata?

isto tudo porque parecem haver muitas opiniões/resultados á cerca do uso do seticaudata.

Desculpem lá estas perguntas mas já tou um bocado farto da seringa com kalk e da mesma luta na semana seguinte....

----------


## Claudio Trendo

Olá Daniel,

Elas estão espalhadas pelo Reef ou estão concentradas em alguma rocha?

Como já foi dito o Copperband tb come as aiptasias, porem aqui no Brasil é meio complicado investir no Copperband por causa delas. Custa aproximadamente R$ 350,00 (Reais)

----------


## Daniel Pedro

Claudio,

Eslas estão espalhadas por varias rochas. A ultima vez que as contei andava na casa das 20 e algumas.

O Peixe esta fora de questão dado as dimensões do meu aquario. só mesmo se fosse muito pequeno, mas acho que é invulgar aparecerem peixes destes com 4Cm...

Abraço

----------


## LUSOREEF

Boas,

Posso afirmar que já vi seticaudatas adultos a comer aiptasias de 2 cm de diâmetro.

A experiência foi feita num aquário com rocha, com cerca de 6 seticaudatas adultos esfomeados. O aquário tinha 100 litros.

Os seticaudatas demoraram 2 noites a comer as ditas (Cerca de 10 aiptasias).
No caso especial de serem muito grandes, atacam em grupo fazendo a aiptasia virar-se para para um deles enquanto os outros atacam por trás (engraçado  :SbSourire21:  ).

Nota final da experiência: Isto verificou-se num aquário só com Rocha Viva (os camarões não se sentiam ameaçados por nada no aquário). O desaparecimento das aiptasias deu-se de noite.

No caso de não conseguires assim, separa as rochas para outro aquário e põe lá os camarões.
Podes partir a aiptasia ficando só com pequenas (mais fáceis de eliminar), embora considere que seja um risco elevado podendo a situação ficar descontrolada (aparecerem demasiadas aiptasias).

Um abraço,

Brian

----------


## Gil Miguel

Boas Brian 
Esse meu aquario so tem rocha viva e os unicos habitantes sao os seticauda   :Icon Cry:  
Como é obvio nao os alimento   :SbRequin2:

----------


## Daniel Pedro

Gil, 

E como é que estas a nivel de aptasias? tem estado a desaparecer?

Abraço

----------


## Gil Miguel

Boas Daniel  :Smile: 
Nem por isso... não noto qualquer melhoria, pelo contrário.

----------

